# Fabulous And Thick! Why yes I'm F.A.T!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

A friend of mine posted this in Facebook and I just LOVED it!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

